# Performace Chips Question



## mike2009yahoo (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying these crap chip for my firebird. How do these chips work? Am I going to see a big difference in HP change? What's the difference between this and the ones they sell on ebay?

Thanks for your help


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

waste of money get a proper tune


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

:agree


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I never could figure those things out. Don't they just tell the computer to change the shift points or something?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of those things just go onto the AIC sensor and trick the computer into thinking the intake air temp is colder then it is, in turn making the computer run a bit richer. Waiste of money, plus it craps out your MPG.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

yeah Rukee got it haha i HEARD they trick the cars computer into thinkin its running in perfect driving conditions


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

they are a 10 cent resistor that changes what the computer sees for incoming air temperature. believe it or not the computer needs to see what the temp actually is to help prevent knock and potentially wrecking your engine. there are no other chips. our cars use a flashable PCM that requires some sort of tuning program to adjust. if it looks too good to be true it is.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ this. They just make your computer read incorrect readings and sometimes give preforance gains, but also opens you to lots of risk to your motor I woudln't touch it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

This crap comes up every month or so..


----------

